# Any Expats Riding Scooters in MX???



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

*We're contemplating a move to Lake Chapala area next year and I am thinking of bringing my big scooter (Honda Silverwing) with us. Do any expats ride scooters in the Lakeside area? Since the towns are small, with a lot of narrow streets, I thought it would be an easy way to get around and shop or just see the sights. Some things I am concerned about is safety, rules of the road, off street parking & theft. Anyone have any experience in riding and/or owning a motorcycle or scooter in MX? I really would like to hear from you about the advisability of such an endevor. By the way, my "scooter" will keep up with road traffic (up to and including highway speeds).*


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We are in the state of Guanajuato but expect Jalisco similar. We have an ATV but a lot of friends have motorcycles and there are a number of clubs. Not too many scooters as we are pretty rural but I see expats on them in San Miguel.
Licensing might be tricky as expect that you would bring in with a car and trailer under temporary import. Each person can only have one temporary import and that along with the temporary import restrictions is why we bought ATV in Mexico. Other than license and insurance, focus of police here has been on helmets, especially expats.
I would make sure that you have secure overnight parking. Temporary parking in town seems to be OK.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

its a great idea. just bring down extra shock and use some loc tite on all the screws on the scooter. the roads will rattle them off in time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cobblestones and topes will be your enemies. Other drivers will ignore you until impact. Lost one here last year; death on scooter by local bus.
Scooters can't be insured, so plan on a Mexican jail in the event of any accident.
I know you didn't want to hear that.


----------

